# Animammals Gotham and Arkham



## RebelleSinner (Feb 8, 2019)

My service dogs Gotham and Arkham; wouldn’t be able to do much without these big lugs sometimes I get asked if my disability means I walk with a cane and I say ‘no, I walk with a Dane’  #momjokes


----------



## Budwing (Feb 12, 2019)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 12, 2019)

Funny. Wife lets me keep bugs. Wife doesnt want dogs.

xD

I'd like a Border Collie Cross. Maybe a bit of lab, ec.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice dogs  I have a brown labrador almost 3 years old.



hysteresis said:


> Funny. Wife lets me keep bugs. Wife doesnt want dogs.


Hubby likes dog, but not bugs.. He tolerates them


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 13, 2019)

Ty Budwing! I’m quite smitten with them  Hysteresis, collies have waaay too much energy for me lol had it been up to my husband we’d have Dalmatians (sooo high strung no ty lol) so I was like hey look at this harlequin Dane lol it’s like a really big Dalmatian  I came home with 3 Danes (R.I.P. Mama Esmé) I had rescued (2 pups one mom) and not a one was harlequin lol Labs are pretty energetic pups too Little Mantis lol


----------

